# hi everyone



## kevinr (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi all,

names Kev, I'm 27 and from the UK. I have just got my first mantid today, a Giant African mantis, and he's about an inch long.

I'm also into fish keeping and currently have 4 snakeheads.

Besides that, I also run to chat forums, an insect one and a PC tech help site, both of which are relativly new.

Hope to chat to you round the boards


----------



## Ian (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kevin!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome Kevin,

and good luck with your new Mantis.


----------



## kevinr (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome. You will enjoy the african mantis. They are one of my favorites.


----------

